# Inactive bird. Nutrition issue? Should I go see a vet?



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

My indoor pet pigeon (5 years old female) has been inactive whole day today. 

She usually follows me around where ever I go. As she thinks I am her mate, she likes to stay right next to me the whole time, and put her beak between my fingers. She does like to eat treats (sunflower seeds, cooked organic rice, etc) when I give them to her. Whenever I make noises at night, she flies to me and tell me to shut up so she could go to sleep. She does get her tan once every one or two week at our apartment yard. Usually, when she sleeps she sleeps on top of the bedroom door, so I always keep them open. 

Well, starting today, she's been very inactive compare to her other normal day. She isn't showing any interest in me, no cooing, or any noise that's saying "pet me". Foods, shes showing some interest but not much. And what I noticed is that she doesn't fly as often as she usually does. Shes usually focused at something, likes to walk around the room, fly and land on top of things. But, today, she just walks very little, and while staying on the floor, vacantly staring at an empty space which is kind of odd behavior.

I usually use my computer until 11 p.m. or midnight, she likes to stay on top of my shoulder when I am using my computer. So, to make her go to sleep, I put her on top of the bedroom door, and tell her to go to sleep, and she does stay there and sleeps. Well, today I put her on top of the bedroom door couple hours ago, and now I just found out shes not on top of the door, she was resting on the ground. 

Could this mean she's not well health wise? Should I go see a vet?
Or perhaps nutritional issue? 

Any help would be appreciated. I am really worried about her.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Does she lay? When was her last cycle? Is she pooping normal?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good questions by Cyreen above.

Generally, I'd reply yes ~ she sounds ill to me. I would recommend a vet visit and at least a CBC blood test......no need to panic, it doesn't sound acute.....but something's off, there...

Can you turn up the heat in your house/apt. or better yet keep her confined to a room or place which is very warm (i.e. 75 degrees F minimally) or put her on a heating pad under a towel ? This is highly suggested supportive care for an ill bird.

Also...feel her breast area...any noticeable weight loss ? Any sign of external injury ??


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you for your reply.

She laid her first egg about 3 hours ago, and she seems to be doing fine .

However, this was somewhat of a new behavior prior to laying eggs. Kinda weird, because she coos a lot and does the "pet me" thing also a lot before she lays egg. Last night, instead of sleeping on her own she decided to sleep right next to me, but no cooing... hmm....

This morning she was showing interest in her treats and became little bit more active than yesterday, and started to coo, but not as much as usual. And she wasn't flying as much as she usually does. May be she hurt her wings somehow? She lost some of her feathers but she usually loses some when she lays egg. And no weight loss. Just a weight loss from laying one of her egg. She should be laying one more in the next few days.

Her poops look OK, her laid egg is pretty hard (not soft), and her behavior seems to be coming back to normal (flying, etc). 

She may be was unable to fly much because she was about to lay egg soon? I don't know...

Anyways, as Jaye suggested, if she doesn't seem to be doing good tomorrow. I'd go see a vet.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, there ya' go. I would say it's likely the eggs. But as you said, if for some reason the improvement reverses again, I would do the vet.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Men. Lay a watermelon and lets see how perky you feel.


----------

